# wipers in a storm.



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

what do you all do to keep the wipers from turning into blocks of ice when plowing? 
i have tried winter blades, armless blades, wiper shakers, full defrost all the time, no defrost, and still have to get out and clean the blades off every 25 minutes or so.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

tjctransport;2101544 said:


> what do you all do to keep the wipers from turning into blocks of ice when plowing?
> i have tried winter blades, armless blades, wiper shakers, full defrost all the time, no defrost, and still have to get out and clean the blades off every 25 minutes or so.


Heated wipers


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Drive on sunny days.

Ever look it heated grid like a rear defog?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

BossPlow2010;2101549 said:


> Heated wipers


really? or are you just busting my chops. 
never had any problem with the 87 to 92 trucks, but the 02 is killing me


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

tjctransport;2101629 said:


> really? or are you just busting my chops.
> never had any problem with the 87 to 92 trucks, but the 02 is killing me


Yes really. I used winter blades as well, but I got the heated ones from everblades this year, and they get pretty hot. I haven't had a chance to try them out in a major snowfall, but from the few inches we've had, they've worked great. Lots of reviews on this blades too and there's a handful of people on here that use them.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

ok, i will have to check them out. 
any idea in price? 
and everblade is the manufacturer?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

tjctransport;2101636 said:


> ok, i will have to check them out.
> any idea in price?
> and everblade is the manufacturer?


140$ 
Yea just google everblade wipers


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

http://www.everblades.com/


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=2100815


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

tjctransport;2101629 said:


> really? or are you just busting my chops.
> never had any problem with the 87 to 92 trucks, but the 02 is killing me


I just did another thread on this and now have some heated wipers on the way. I think the newer the truck the more aerodynamic they make it. One result is the wipers are lower and actually below where the defroster can help them.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Mine are always frozen and side windows are always fogging up looking into the heated wipers


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

crazyboy;2101713 said:


> Mine are always frozen and side windows are always fogging up looking into the heated wipers


Crack a window a little to let the moisture out.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

CityGuy;2101741 said:


> Crack a window a little to let the moisture out.


I usally have both front windows open about an inch with the same issue


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Get oot every 25 minutes.


----------



## GrowingSeasons (Jan 24, 2012)

i keep an extra set of wipers with me and when the one set gets too iced up i switch them and thro them on the pass side floor board with the floor heat on. keeps the boots dry and the wipers dry too


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

crazyboy;2101744 said:


> I usally have both front windows open about an inch with the same issue





CityGuy;2101741 said:


> Crack a window a little to let the moisture out.





crazyboy;2101713 said:


> Mine are always frozen and side windows are always fogging up looking into the heated wipers





tawilson;2101673 said:


> I just did another thread on this and now have some heated wipers on the way. I think the newer the truck the more aerodynamic they make it. One result is the wipers are lower and actually below where the defroster can help them.


My windows get crazy fogged up. So much so, I have to use a roll of paper towels to keep wiping the inside of the windows to just to be able to see at all.

If I stay in the truck, and don't get out to shovel, or use the blower, the windows stay clear. It's the getting out, during storms, getting wet, then getting back in that causes the issues. I have to run with the defroster on the entire time, otherwise I can't see at all. If I run in the truck only, I can use the "heat" only which allows me to not have the A/C compressor cycling.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

this is only a problem with the 2000, 2002, and 2004 super duties. the 3 79's and the 88 don't do it

i saw a writeup on another site where the guys with the 08 and newer trucks are moving the wipers higher on the windshield to get them into the defroster zone on the windshield.
but i don't see where that will be a viable option because then the wipers will go off the windshield on the top of the upstroke.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

tjctransport;2103992 said:


> this is only a problem with the 2000, 2002, and 2004 super duties. the 3 79's and the 88 don't do it


Odd, sounds like a even problem....


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

tjctransport;2101544 said:


> what do you all do to keep the wipers from turning into blocks of ice when plowing?
> i have tried winter blades, armless blades, wiper shakers, full defrost all the time, no defrost, and still have to get out and clean the blades off every 25 minutes or so.


Slow down while plowing n get a deflector!


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

everblades. I have used them before, good blades for ice. 
Switch them out for summer use since they are a lot more expensive than summer blades.
just bought a set for my new truck (well new to ME).
Just got done wiring a relay today where they can still get a full 30 amps but are triggered off of an ignition source. That way I can turn them on the night before a storm. Turn the truck off. Wipers turn off. Then when I hit the remote start in the morning, the wipers come on and thaw the crap.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

tjctransport;2103992 said:


> this is only a problem with the 2000, 2002, and 2004 super duties. the 3 79's and the 88 don't do it
> 
> i saw a writeup on another site where the guys with the 08 and newer trucks are moving the wipers higher on the windshield to get them into the defroster zone on the windshield.
> but i don't see where that will be a viable option because then the wipers will go off the windshield on the top of the upstroke.


I tried that on my 2015 and found that they are now keyed so they can only go on in the totally down position. I did it on my 06 and it did help.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

1olddogtwo;2103996 said:


> Odd, sounds like a even problem....


but the 88 don't do it



info4tim;2104022 said:


> Slow down while plowing n get a deflector!


under 5 mph, and all the plows have a deflector



chevyhauler;2104023 said:


> everblades. I have used them before, good blades for ice.
> when I hit the remote start in the morning, the wipers come on and thaw the crap.


not a problem when sitting, it is a problem when moving with the wipers on.


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

tjctransport;2104270 said:


> not a problem when sitting, it is a problem when moving with the wipers on.


I know, I had the same problem. Mine would thaw while I was plowing a lot (defector on plow) and freeze up within 5 minutes of driving to the next lot. One lot (my largest where I have room to get up some speed) they would also freeze while plowing, just not as quickly as driving between lots.
I was commenting as to an extra benefit that I wired into the new installation. Should be finished today. Using the warm weather to finish a few lesser essential projects. Thumbs Up


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

mine only freeze up when it is snowing and the wipers are on. something with the design of the cowl on the 99 and newer super duty trucks
what actually happens is the snow accumulates on the cowl and freezes up, which in turn ices up the wipers. 
hmmmm..........maybe i need to design a grid heater to mount under the cowl cover.


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

That used to happen on my '02 chevy.
Got so bad one year that the block of ice on the cowl worked its way under the wiper arm and pushed the wiper off its threaded cone. Thankfully it was the passenger side one that I lost for that storm but that meant switching out the whole wiper armature since the flopping wiper stripped the cone.
I started doing a bunch of research and was only able to find heated wipers and/or heated clear plastic strips (3" wide kinda thing) that go along the base of the windshield in the wiper area. Nothing for the cowl itself. The heated wiper company (don't remember who I used that time) sent me something like 10' of their heater element and I wove it through the grid on the cowl. Too delicate...didn't last.
I would LOVE to see if someone could come up with something for that shaped, plastic, vented cowl along the bottom of the windshield. I still have my '02 as a backup truck.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

tjctransport;2104478 said:


> mine only freeze up when it is snowing and the wipers are on. something with the design of the cowl on the 99 and newer super duty trucks
> what actually happens is the snow accumulates on the cowl and freezes up, which in turn ices up the wipers.
> hmmmm..........maybe i need to design a grid heater to mount under the cowl cover.


What about some sort of heat tape from a plumbing supply ? You'd need to buy something 12v or get an inverter. It would depend on wattage, but I'm sure there's something out there that would work.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

We usually get hammered with on going storms up here and very cold. Even around here heated blades won't keep up so I've just resorted to the occasional snapping against the windshield then when that doesn't work I just throw on a new set and throw the frozen ones on the passenger side floor to thaw out. Trick to that is finding blades that are easy to take off and so far, and of course I don't know the name but they're in a green box.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Dogplow Dodge;2105383 said:


> What about some sort of heat tape from a plumbing supply ? You'd need to buy something 12v or get an inverter. It would depend on wattage, but I'm sure there's something out there that would work.


that is what i am looking into, 12 volt heat tape.
and i have to replace the cowl on the 02, i noticed there is a large chunk missing after the last storm.
i think the guy i pot into it after i left might have hit the ice to break it up and cracked it.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

tjctransport;2105583 said:


> that is what i am looking into, 12 volt heat tape.
> and i have to replace the cowl on the 02, i noticed there is a large chunk missing after the last storm.
> i think the guy i pot into it after i left might have hit the ice to break it up and cracked it.


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=74658
Been tried. How about using a loop from the cooling system? Maybe with a trans cooler.


----------



## maxwell (Nov 5, 2005)

tawilson;2106272 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=74658
> Been tried. How about using a loop from the cooling system? Maybe with a trans cooler.


Just what I was thinking! Maybe run a piece of heater hose or pvc pipe with hot water flowing through it???


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i just spent 50 on bosh icon blades they contoured to fit the windshield havent tried them out in the winter yet but im not spending 140.00 on heated


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

PLOWMAN45;2107644 said:


> i just spent 50 on bosh icon blades they contoured to fit the windshield havent tried them out in the winter yet but im not spending 140.00 on heated


They were 150. And I just ordered a set for my wifes Focus. When we get some cold weather I'll know if they were worth it. If they do what they are supposed too I'll be happy.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Another 100 bucks isn't that bad considering you can replace the actual squeegee instead of the entire wiper. 
I am very impressed with the performance and it doesn't matter how hard it's snowing or if it's freezing rain or ice. 
The blade is heated to I believe 120 degrees. 
Ice just won't be able to form on it, which is worth the extra 100 bucks to me. 
Ps your wife will love you for buying those for her car


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

PLOWMAN45;2107644 said:


> i just spent 50 on bosh icon blades they contoured to fit the windshield havent tried them out in the winter yet but im not spending 140.00 on heated


the bosch icons work fantastic.

until it snows. then the cowl fills up with slush/snow. once there is no place left for the wipers to put it on the down stroke, they freeze up, just like all the other wiper blades do.

i just ordered a set of heated blades. 
but i am also looking into a heater circuit for the cowl too. 
i am thinking 3/8 rubber hose using engine coolant.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

my defroster is always on


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

tjctransport;2107726 said:


> the bosch icons work fantastic.
> 
> until it snows. then the cowl fills up with slush/snow. once there is no place left for the wipers to put it on the down stroke, they freeze up, just like all the other wiper blades do.
> 
> ...


That space under the cowl is where the heater draws in fresh air. Too bad we couldn't reverse the fan and blow hot air out.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i cant believe they dont make anything


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

I have always thought that a heating element for the lower windshield should be standard on all plow prep trucks.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Snow tracker;2112655 said:


> I have always thought that a heating element for the lower windshield should be standard on all plow prep trucks.


Ive thought that for years, my wifes KIA mini van has a defrost grid along the bottom of the windshield and they rarely get any build up and even when they do it seems to melt off quickly.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

PLOWMAN45;2107756 said:


> my defroster is always on


This guy is a genius.

After this last storm I'm ordering the heated blades but I'm not sure if they will help with the cowl packing up with snow


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Snow tracker;2112655 said:


> I have always thought that a heating element for the lower windshield should be standard on all plow prep trucks.


that is all well and good for the windshield, but the problem is the cowl icing up with snow wiped off the glass. not the window icing up.



alldayrj;2112683 said:


> After this last storm I'm ordering the heated blades but I'm not sure if they will help with the cowl packing up with snow


mine came in yesterday, after i got home from plowing. i am going to try to get them on tomorrow.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Cool. Keep us posted


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

I've got them on the wife's car and my truck now too. Just need snow.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i just bought anco contour winter blades they work great


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

PLOWMAN45;2112705 said:


> i just bought anco contour winter blades they work great


That's great and all, but it needs to snow :angry:


----------



## ilucas (Jan 1, 2013)

tjctransport;2104478 said:


> mine only freeze up when it is snowing and the wipers are on. something with the design of the cowl on the 99 and newer super duty trucks
> what actually happens is the snow accumulates on the cowl and freezes up, which in turn ices up the wipers.
> hmmmm..........maybe i need to design a grid heater to mount under the cowl cover.


I have had the exact same gripe. I have plowed with Chevy and Dodge pickups since 83 and it never was much of an issue even without deflectors. 2010 was my first superduty. Windshield would constantly freeze up (even with deflector). Loved that truck except for that problem. This year bought a new superduty.....same problem! It ices up at the base of the window and and the wiper deck and then grows from there to cake the wipers and the outer left side edge of the windshield. You would think that Ford could figure out a better design. Spending big,big $ on these trucks and I can't imagine they have not heard this complaint before. The hood design on the 2015 is different then what it was on the 2010 and I was optimistic that it would not be as much of an issue with this truck....wrong...it actually is worse!!!


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

I suspect that it has to do with tweaks to the body lines to reduce wind drag to tweak another tenth of a mpg out. The increased wind drag on the older trucks helped remove the snow prior to it building up.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

k1768;2117147 said:


> I suspect that it has to do with tweaks to the body lines to reduce wind drag to tweak another tenth of a mpg out. The increased wind drag on the older trucks helped remove the snow prior to it building up.


Yep. Cars now you have get in there and dig the ice out. We got some snow so I can say that the heated wipers do help. Still Get some ice buildup on both ends of the stroke but not as bad and the wiper stays clear. One thing that I don't like is the plastic adapter. Bulky and looks kind of fragile. It actually makes the wiper dig lower on the cowl so that's good. It has worked fine so far though.


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

On a completely different note, I was just cruising my subscribed threads...saw this one again...and thought about how the title sounds like a Doors song.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

if it ever warms up ad stops raining or snowing i will get to put the heated wipers on. 
but i have a funny feeling i will be waiting till next year before installing them.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry for the dark picture it was the best I could do.
So we had a few inches of snow the other day, which changed to freezing rain around 4 am. I shut my wipers off while I was loading my sander so they were just sitting there. This picture shows pretty clearly how well they work I think. 
I have not had to smack my wipers on the windshield at all, and with the defroster running and using rainx I have no ice buildup on windshield.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

My results are the same too. I think they are helping with the ice buildup along the cowl also. I'm thinking the warm wiper is melting the ice when they are in the off position.


----------



## Casper1 (Jan 29, 2016)

I had problems with the Icons and ice build up. I dumped some of the rainX orange in and hit the blades with it every hour or so and haven't had a problem since.


----------

